# april pics



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

a few newer pictures of my girls. these were taken when reachthestars and i were waiting for bribery and belle to come home. i've only gotten a few from her so far (was her camera) but when i get the rest i'll be sure the post the best of them as well. i love sharing ratty photos! *grins*

to start: Spider








you know you loooooooooove me! 








yogie?!???!








yoooooooooogie...???

and the only other good pic i have right now is of Sweetipie








i love the curly whiskers... and lookit teh ears!!! *grins*


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awwww such sweeties


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*aawww!!!!!!!!!!! they are so so cute!!! I'm just going to end up stealin everyones rats! lol (as if I don't have enough lol) they are just so cute! *


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

My, what big ears you have!


----------

